

Ask HN: Compensation+retention package for engineers of acquihired company - antipattern

The company I work for could get acquihired soon. What are the typical dollar amounts of retention+compensation packages for top engineers ?
======
edoceo
We all took title bumps and the company gave us all a +20% raise. At
acquisition we each asked for +20% raise & some stock. Retention varied from
12 - 24 months for vesting period.

So, back then (2000) I went from 64k to 76 to 92 in a few months. But then
everyone went out of business ;)

